# Sierra click pen



## Math2010 (Sep 14, 2017)

I made the Sierra click pen yesterday, and I don't understand something: the pen tip is to long and doesn't retract completly in the pen. I followed the instructions and watched some youtube videos to see what was my mistake, and I saw nothing wrong. I stretched the spring and it's a bit better, but is there another way to correct that?

Thank you


----------



## Wagner11 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sounds to me like maybe the tube was too short. Is it possible it was shortened when squaring the ends?

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 14, 2017)

The sierra click (7502 series) tube is longer than the sierra twist (0502).  AND the length is important with the click.  So, squaring the click tube requires some precision.  DO NOT remove any brass.

The twist is not at all length dependant, so you CAN make a twist from the too short click pen tube.

Hope this helps,
Ed


----------



## Gwatson50 (Mar 14, 2018)

Typically you can take a small amount of material from the end of the refill... 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ambidex (Mar 14, 2018)

Take the bottom off and reseat the refill...sometimes it doesn't seat correctly but just needs to be loosened and turned until it seats properly.


----------

